# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  ادم رايك في حواء

## الوردة الاردنية

يسعدلي صبآحكم ومسآكم
ويديم حيآتكمِ بالمسرآت
رآق لي أن نرى تبآدل أرآئكم
ببعض أسئله تخص حوآء.....شريكة حيآتك
ولك كآمل الحريه فالتعبير عن رأيك

ونيجي للأسئله (:



*مآهو إسم حوآء الذي يعجبك؟



*ماهي مواصفات حواء التي تتمناهآ في زوجتك؟



*مالذي ينقص حواء في نظرك؟



*هل تعتقد أن حواء سوف تقف في وجه طموحاتك؟



*كيف ستكون ردة فعلك اذا كانت حواء من المدخنآت؟



*ماذا ستكون ردة فعلك اذا كان اهتمامها بالنت والمتديات اكثر من إهتمامها بك؟



*من هي العضوه التي تقدر أدم في نظرك؟



*من هي العضوه التي لا تقدر أدم في نظرك؟



*ماذا ستفعل إن حواء غضبت وتلفظت بألفآظ تمس رجولتك؟


*نصيحه تقدمها لحوآء؟


واتمنى الصدق في الاجوبهـ وابي منكم التفاعل

----------


## علاء سماره

مآهو إسم حوآء الذي يعجبك؟
والله مو شرط الاسم


ماهي مواصفات حواء التي تتمناهآ في زوجتك؟
والله اهم شي تكون صاحبة دين
عشان اذا شافتني غلطان اتوعيني
او للاسف اغلب البنات اخر شي بفكرن بيه هلا ايام 
الدين
والدليل شوفي لباسكن بشهر رمضان 


مالذي ينقص حواء في نظرك؟
الدين


هل تعتقد أن حواء سوف تقف في وجه طموحاتك؟
أكيد , اذا بتنافسني بالمكان الي بدي اشتغل فية


كيف ستكون ردة فعلك اذا كانت حواء من المدخنآت؟
ولا اشي


من هي العضوه التي تقدر أدم في نظرك؟
اكيد كثار


من هي العضوه التي لا تقدر أدم في نظرك؟
ما بعرف


ماذا ستفعل إن حواء غضبت وتلفظت بألفآظ تمس رجولتك؟
اكيد ولا شي


نصيحه تقدمها لحوآء؟
حافظي على حالك

مشكوره على الطرح

----------


## اليتيم العماني

مآهو إسم حوآء الذي يعجبك؟
كل اسم تحمله حواء يكون جميلا .


*ماهي مواصفات حواء التي تتمناهآ في زوجتك؟

الرشاقة , وحسن الفوام .



*مالذي ينقص حواء في نظرك؟

التفكير بالقلب , لا بالعواطف .



*هل تعتقد أن حواء سوف تقف في وجه طموحاتك؟
 لا , أبدا , فهي تحفزني على التقدم للأمام .



*كيف ستكون ردة فعلك اذا كانت حواء من المدخنآت؟



*ماذا ستكون ردة فعلك اذا كان اهتمامها بالنت والمتديات اكثر من إهتمامها بك؟

لكل شي ردت فعل , إذا زاد الشئ عن حده , انقلب ضده .


*من هي العضوه التي تقدر أدم في نظرك؟
 دموع الغصون .



*من هي العضوه التي لا تقدر أدم في نظرك؟



*ماذا ستفعل إن حواء غضبت وتلفظت بألفآظ تمس رجولتك؟

لا , أفبل منها ذلك أبدا , إذن ماذا سأكون بعدها في نظرها ؟!

*نصيحه تقدمها لحوآء؟
آدم يحبك يا حواء , فاسعديه .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمروركم جميعا

----------

